# Front Bumper for 68/69



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Can any give me a good supplier for a new front bumper for my 68' GTO? The reproduction on my car now fits terrible. The one's Ames Performance sells have been discontinued because of poor quality and they won't sell them any more. I've found them at The Parts Place in Chicago but I don't know if the quality is any better or not. Anyone buy one recently they are happy with?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't comment on quality ,BUT, Parts Place often has the part repro'd then the others supply it......You might also check with Performance Years, I have always done good business with them. Also, the originals didn't fit that well either......:cheers Eric


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no experience with them but you could try here ... Welcome to Endurabumper


----------

